# minpin needs to put on weight



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi I have an 11 month old miniature pinscher named Jakobi who is "a little on the thin side", (according to my vet), and I am wondering if anyone has suggestions on what I can do to put some healthy weight on him. I should mention that he was just neutered yesterday, and we have tried several different high quality foods such as TOTW, Blue Buffalo, EVO and while he has eaten all of them he doesn't really seem to really dig in eagerly he just sniffs it, takes 1 or 2 bites then walks away. It usually takes him all day to finish 1 cup of food, sometimes not even that much. I have also tried the commercial savory sauces on top of the dry food but no excitement..anyone have any suggestions? He is 11.4 lbs and stands 12 inches at the shoulder...


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

My poodle is a skinny little waif, too... and is very picky about his food. Some things that I have found that worked at different points were soaking his food in warm water (but it can't be left out all day as it is wet and bacteria can grow), putting some chicken or beef broth on the food, some tuna + juice, shredded cheese, mixing a little bit of pb with water and then mixing in the food, adding plain yogurt.

There are others, but those are what has worked for us. 

However, you could also try putting his food down for about 10 minutes, and if he doesn't eat, pick it up and give it back to him at lunch or dinner time for another 10 minutes. He will catch on eventually that he better eat when food is given. I've had to wait my poodle out for a few days before with him being so picky, as well. 

He won't starve himself to death... just stay strong!


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips...I have tried to give him "set" mealtimes before but he doesn't see to want to catch on if he doesn't eat now he's SOL til next feeding- LOL..that may also have something to do with my 2 eight year old kids sneaking him their leftovers at dinnertime...hmm maybe its the children I need to train before I try the dog...LOL


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If he weighs as many pounds as he is tall he is fine. Mini pins are athletic dogs and should be thin. Thin dogs are healthier than dogs at the 'right' weight. Adolescent MP are going to be lean. This next year he will develop more muscle. Give him lots of fun times and good protein and fat rich food. A cup of food is a huge amount for a dog that size. Artie eats a 1/2 cup a day at 20 pounds.

Try buying meaty canned food instead of gravy. A can will last a long time so cut it into bits and put most of it into the freezer so it doesn't go bad. Heat up the canned food with a bit of water and you have good quality meaty gravy that will enhance the kibble insteaad of just flavor it.

He may not want to eat as much because he isn't growing much now. Drop the amount on offer to the amount he wants to eat so he gets used to cleaning his bowl. Once he cleans his bowl you can try to add a kibble a day to each meal to get more food into him if you really think it is necessary.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks Kathyy  that makes me feel better that someone other than me thinks he is fine lol My husband is really the one who is worried about his weight, but that is probably because his brother actually adopted my dog's brother and he is probably twice his weight, although they are the same height! Should also mention that my sister-in-law adopted Jakobi's sister and she is only 8 lbs but cute as a button and her vet says she is healthy  I guess all dogs are different and i should just stop worrying...

so supplementing with canned food is okay? as long as I mix it into his regular dry food? do you have any suggestions on what is the best kind to buy?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Most of the better quality kibbles have matching canned foods, any are fine. Wellness and Before Grain have mostly meat canned foods, I would look at those first.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I wouldn't want my Min Pin to finish a cup of food a day. Pumbaa came to me grossly overweight (23lbs). Now she's down to a much healthier 15lbs. She gets 1/2 cup of kibble a day, split into two 1/4 cup feedings. 

Perhaps your boy isn't eating all you're giving him because you're giving him too much! 

Also...I need to see pictures


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

this one is a little lighter


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, I love those ears!


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

FilleBelle said:


> Oh, I love those ears!


I know aren't they the cutest thing


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

He is adorable! Looking at the area between the ribs and the rear legs he looks just fine to me.

I don't go by the scale, I put my hands on the dog. I want to easily feel the ribs, backbone, hips, shoulders, chest bones but not see any but a shadow of the last couple ribs. Dogs with fine thin hair like MP probably will look really thin compared to spaniel mix Max with his silly swirly longer hair. Max looks heavier now with his long bottom fringe than he did way overweight with a thin bottom fringe for instance. He is heavier than before he ate raw but his bones are right where they ought to be. There is no way you can say whether a dog is of a good weight by just reading the scale or comparing to the breed standard.


----------



## JakobisMom (Feb 18, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> He is adorable! Looking at the area between the ribs and the rear legs he looks just fine to me.
> 
> I don't go by the scale, I put my hands on the dog. I want to easily feel the ribs, backbone, hips, shoulders, chest bones but not see any but a shadow of the last couple ribs. Dogs with fine thin hair like MP probably will look really thin compared to spaniel mix Max with his silly swirly longer hair. Max looks heavier now with his long bottom fringe than he did way overweight with a thin bottom fringe for instance. He is heavier than before he ate raw but his bones are right where they ought to be. There is no way you can say whether a dog is of a good weight by just reading the scale or comparing to the breed standard.


Thanks  I actually thought he was 12 inches tall but I measured him today standing up from floor to the top of his shoulder he is actually 13 inches, and he weighs 11.4 lbs...

I will try and post another pic of him standing up so u can see his body better

I will try and post another pic of him standing up so u can see his body better


----------

